# Webtop .apk ?



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running Liberty 3.0 v2.. I installed the Webtop hack, but when I go to my apps drawer, there's no apk, so I'm assuming they removed it from the Liberty ROM.

Would someone please back it up with Titanium or whatever & post it here? Tysm!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

HAX said:


> I'm running Liberty 3.0 v2.. I installed the Webtop hack, but when I go to my apps drawer, there's no apk, so I'm assuming they removed it from the Liberty ROM.
> 
> Would someone please back it up with Titanium or whatever & post it here? Tysm!


When you plug it in via HDMI it should ask you to webtop or HDMI


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

I plugged it in, nothing happens..? I know it works, I have HDMI on my laptop & it works fine.

Edit: I tried a different HDMI port, it's fixed!! I can't believe how well this works, this is so awesome.

Do all bluetooth keyboards & mice work with this? That'd be awesome


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

HAX said:


> I plugged it in, nothing happens..? I know it works, I have HDMI on my laptop & it works fine.


Hmmm, never tried it on laptop. Try it on your TV.

Edit: nvmd guess you got it lol


----------

